# Wethersfield CT 9th Annual Bicycle Festival Show and SWAP MEET - SUNDAY JUNE 12th! 7AM set up



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 23, 2022)

FB EVENT LINK - MOST UP TO DATE INFO

We are planning on having our 9th Annual Wethersfield Bicycle Festival, Sunday June 12 setup at 7AM and opening at 8AM.
This is a BICYCLE Show, and Swap Meet celebrating all things bicycle... ALL STYLES of BICYCLES! New and Old!

email tbrown@wethersfield.me to be in our email group. SUBJECT LINE Wethersfield Bike Show Swap 2022

If you like bicycles, this is a morning not to miss. In the past folks from all over have brought their bicycles of every vintage and genre. One year we had bikes from 1890 to velomobile bicycle cars of the future. Road, mountain, BMX, vintage, new, and everything in between.

There are bikes to see, things to buy and trade, and activities and great conversations.

It is a family friendly event, with lots to see and do. Most people ride around the town and get a bite to eat after, as it wraps up around lunch time.

Usually we have hundreds of bicycles and parts from multiple sellers, accessories, bicycle clothing , helmets, and cycling ephemera.
PLEASE save the date and help spread & SHARE the tentative word to all your bicycle loving friends.
General Admission is FREE to the public, and seller spots are only $25 that benefits the WHS Bicycle Club

PS ALSO Come to Wethersfield in MAY for BICYCLES ON MAIN, decorated bicycles all up and down our historic Main Street to celebrate Spring in the tradition of Dutch Flower and Art Bicycles but with no limits on creativity! Last year a flying ET Bicycle and even crazier stuff happened. Like the scarecrows in the fall, but with BIKES for the spring. This is worth it to come down for the day.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 12, 2022)

UPDATES! and info...

We are excited to get closer to our 9th Annual Show and Swap! As usual, I am trying to give you as much foot traffic as possible, but I also appreciate YOU sharing and spreading the word as well.

*Important Info and Tips*

🚲 We get a lot of "Civilians" (aka people who are new to bicycle swap meets), families, and regular riders, so bring your regular stuff for the regular swap meet crowd, but also might be a good place to sell some of your stuff that wouldn't normally sell at the "classic CABE vintage style swaps". We have folks interested in everything. We have some folks who bring their vintage & also bring a bunch of newer nice bikes ready to ride and they do pretty good too. So just a heads up, _*might *_be the day you sell that really nice trek kids bike you got and don't know what to do with... or that giant hybrid someone traded you.

🚲 *FOR Sellers* go through the BOE entrance (*127 Hartford Ave*, Wethersfield, CT 06109)* to line up around the lot for a 7am gate opening* for set up. Please do not block the gate, and help kindly inform any first timers of the flow. Each seller spot is $25 (exact change appreciated) which goes for the WHS Bicycle Club. 

🚲 *FOR Genera*l FREE Admission, open at 8am (free) should park in the Hanmer Elementary School Lot (off of Garden Street).

Donations are welcome as well, but large donations need to please contact me ahead of time to plan. tbrown@wethersfield.me

The FB event page will have the most up to date information. Please help by signing up there and sharing. (For sellers, no $ collected til that morning, exact change is appreciated.) QR Code is below.
https://fb.me/e/1ELtqS1qF

We have another Event in May called Bicycles on Main that we helped start. For the entire month of May we'll have decorated flower, art, and other themed bikes lining our historic Main Street. People from all over came last year to see 60+ amazing bike displays. It's a fun Sunday Walk with many other events sprinkled through. We are hoping to pull folks in through this event as well.
https://fb.me/e/4EZFH4ogE

Looking forward to seeing everyone for a great day. Consider taking a spin around our interesting town after the swap.

Take Care - Tom

PS If you have a swap like Fitchburg, we'll help spread the word too... All Ships Rise with the Tide! 🚲👍


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 2, 2022)

We are always trying to get as much foot traffic as we can for our sellers... especially first timers and "civilians" to the hobby.  
This nice article just came out today in our local paper. Thanks Mark and Wethersfield Life. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 7, 2022)

Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast said:


> We are always trying to get as much foot traffic as we can for our sellers... especially first timers and "civilians" to the hobby.
> This nice article just came out today in our local paper. Thanks Mark and Wethersfield Life. Looking forward to seeing you all.
> View attachment 1638156



Sent you a PM about possibly donating two bicycles. Are you taking donations at this event?


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 8, 2022)

So the event is rain or shine, and *we do* have indoor space (a gym and a cafeteria), but if it is just a "chance of rain" as predicted, most people like to stay outside. If you have a pop up tent that is easy up maybe consider bringing it (if it is easy). There will be 20 tables and chairs but they'll be first come first serve, and trying to share fairly. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 10, 2022)

UPDATE and TIPS:

Well the weather keeps going back and forth, but still seems on the fence. The event is rain or shine and we have two large indoor spaces the gym and the cafeteria of the school. If it is right on the edge, my advice is to bring a pop up tent if you have one. 

The one year we did have to go indoors in the past, some people brought tents and set up outside anyways, and people continued to flow right in and out of the building to all the sellers to see everyone's bicycle offerings. 

So if you are a seller and you have a table, chairs, and a tent that are not that big a hassle to set up, please bring them if you like. If we mostly go inside, we'll make space for each other and follow the golden rule. You might not be able to spread out as much as you would outside, but everyone should still be able to get a space. IT'S STILL GONNA BE A FUN TIME CELEBRATING BICYCLES and EACH OTHER EITHER WAY! 😎🚲☮ 

If you are not a seller, just coming to check it out... WELCOME!  There will be plenty for you from voting for show bikes, getting great deals on bikes, parts, and accessories from many sellers, and games for families. Just dress for the weather, and if you are looking to buy something bring some cash. CASH is KING, just like at Brimfield, tag sales, and any other outdoor market or swap meet. 

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE REGARDLESS OF THE WEATHER ON THE DAY! 😀


----------



## Barto (Jun 12, 2022)

Looking forward to photos!!!👍👍👍


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 12, 2022)

It looked like a pretty good turnout. The weather held out all right. Mixture of vintage and modern bicycles there, with a fair amount of vintage. Glad to see the school there has a Bicycle Club for students.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 12, 2022)

Yeah, it was good, as I've come to expect. Unfortunately, I never take photos at anything unless I'm carrying an actual camera. It's like I forget I have this camera in my pocket at all times. So sorry I can't show how it was.


----------

